# Mon New Ipad perd de sa charge en étant complètement éteint



## mcguss (24 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 

mon Ipad 3 s'est mis brusquement à perdre de son autonomie en étant éteint, y en à t'il déjà d'entrevous qui ont eu ce problème, la perte d'autonomie est de 45% sur une dizaine d'heure (alors que l'Ipad est éteint !)


si vous avez une réponse à ce problème, elle est la bienvenue


Bonne journée à tous

Mcguss


----------



## o0pik (4 Novembre 2015)

Oui il est possible que l'ipad perde de sa charge même complétement  éteint ça me le fait sur sur mon mnini 2 par contre une perte de 45% ça me parait beaucoup vérifie le nombre de cycle de charge ça doit surement être la batterie qui est HS si c'est le cas n'hésite pas à te rendre dans un apple store pour qu'il vérifie et au besoin remplace ta batterie.


----------



## mcguss (4 Novembre 2015)

merci pour le tuyau, existe il un app pour contrôler le nombre de cycles de charge de la batterie sur un iPad ?

Mcguss


----------



## o0pik (4 Novembre 2015)

Alors tu as batteryInfolite et batterie life je ne sais pas si c'est deux applis sont payantes ne les ayant pas tester.

o0pik


----------

